# What is the most difficult part in remodeling your bathroom?



## TramondKrick (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello guys,

Bathroom is one of the great part of the house. So, it should be good, clean and comfortable. Some builder build their home in long years ago. In this case, it is necessary to remodeling your house as well as your bathroom. I want to know the problems when we remodel the bathroom. Please suggest me with your lovely words. 

Thank you
TramondKrick


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure you "true & plumb" the walls before you do the water proofing, then fixing the tiles. 
My wife had our builder us large formate tiles on the walls 12" wide x 24" high with a highlight border at 6'.
The builder did all the above and wow, it came up a treat.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The problems are based on how much you are planing on changing. The two hardest things to change are the placement of the toilet and the tub. Even if you leave the tub in the same place connecting the new drain up to what is already there can be a problem. If you plan on running new water lines then I would highly recommend you switch over to Pex for the piping. New tile walls and floor are actually the easiest part of the job.


----------



## Timco (Jul 4, 2012)

Getting started I always find to be the most difficult part!.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Overcoming the procrastination and then comes the plumbing. Theres a reason plumbers are well paid.


----------



## Badlandsbuzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Finishing It! It always takes longer to get it done than your planned, so you put into use before it is complete. Then the small things take forever to complete or never get done. Things like paint, cabinet finish, paper holder, the light fixture that you bought for it.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

I like Tim's response but with me I have the customers money as motivation to get started. As remodeling being my trade, the bathroom has to be my least favorite of all. The reason being is if the bathtub has to be replaced in a older home. More times than not in these older homes there either has to be a wall opened up or the tub cut in half to even get it out of the bathroom. They definately weren't thinking about replacement when they built walls around them. If you don't have that problem facing you, you will be fine. Where I live we make sure we go back with the newer anti-scald faucets, etc. Bring everything up to code. Good luck with your adventure!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Timco said:


> Getting started I always find to be the most difficult part!.


Exactly.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Steve. Just redoing mine recently, the tub replacement got the highest number of "F" bombs. Luckily, my sons a plumber, so he did most of the work. But it gave us fits. Had to tear out part of the walls, as Steve said, older homes don't give you a whole lot of room to get the tube out and in. My bathrooms are rather small, so it made it even worse. But we got'r done!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Final decoration is the hardest.*



TramondKrick said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Bathroom is one of the great part of the house. So, it should be good, clean and comfortable. Some builder build their home in long years ago. In this case, it is necessary to remodeling your house as well as your bathroom. I want to know the problems when we remodel the bathroom. Please suggest me with your lovely words.
> 
> ...


Hi, Tramond.

You can do a plan for everything in your remodeling project and follow it as much as you can. If you have the original drawings for water lines and wiring, it will be much the better. 
For me the most difficult job is to match the new walls decoration with the old one. Most of the times the colors of the paints, wallpaper motif, tiles format and so on are not available from the shelves and you finish changing all the actual decoration. :sad:

I am not good at this project´s stage so I let this to my wife who knows how to mix colors tones, styles, etc. :lazy2::lazy2:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Trammond; My first choice always is to completely gut the bathroom and start from scratch, unless the bathroom is rather newish to start with...but then why would the tub need changing(?) in that case.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Trammond; My first choice always is to completely gut the bathroom and start from scratch, unless the bathroom is rather newish to start with...but then why would the tub need changing(?) in that case.


I've got to agree with Dan on this one... usually by the time the bathroom needs a major reno, the plumming, wiring, etc needs to be brought up to current code as well. This is also an oportunity to fix someone else's mistakes, in case you're not the first renovator.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Getting started was the hardest part. My house is 160 years old and only has one bathroom so once I started I had to finish quickly. The original bathroom was small so I took 13" from the adjoining bedroom and had to remove the floor and floor joists for they were too rotted. It took me 1 1/2 weeks to complete. Here are some photos. I hope that these inspire you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, M. I wish I could convince more people of the wisdom of tiling behind and around the w/c! Back in the 70's (some) folks were putting carpet down in the bathroom...insanity.


----------



## Sleeper (Sep 5, 2012)

Getting the women outta there long ebuf to get it done ( then the clean up, I hate grout)


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Nice job, M. I wish I could convince more people of the wisdom of tiling behind and around the w/c! Back in the 70's (some) folks were putting carpet down in the bathroom...insanity.


Carpet around the W/C must reek of urine in no time. Yuck!

I've seen some use drywall as a substrate for tile........not smart. I use cement board.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcel, good looking job! I like the tile accent that continues around. Its the small details that alot of people don't think about that make a job unique.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

krablins said:


> Marcel, good looking job! I like the tile accent that continues around. Its the small details that alot of people don't think about that make a job unique.


My wife is to be credited with the tile accents. She's the brains in the outfit I just do the job.


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

I redid one of our baths a few years ago. I found a steal on a Kohler whirlpool tub at the Borg (discontinued & last one), so I had to switch tubs. I ran a new circuit for the pump, that wasn't a big deal. 

To get the old, 70's cast iron tub out, I broke it in half with a sledge. That was a noisy work out but not too bad. Getting the new tub in was a trick...

Not only was the drain in the wrong place for the new tub (so I had to move it) but the chunk out of the slab for the drain was too big. The supports for the new fiberglass tub hung over the opening in the slab.

Changing that tub required breaking the old tub in half, moving the drain (a pain), rebuilding part of the slab, and making a pulley mechanism to lift the new tub from tilted to straight and then to drop it in between the end walls.

That was by far the hardest part of the whole project. Would I do it again? Yeah, my wife loves it!


Tom


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Marcel.

I totally agree with you. They are the brain behind the renovation jobs.

Best regards.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I heard of a contractor who stretched a string along the wall studs at countertop level. He would staple cardboard to the studs to even up the wall. The cardboard would make the sheetrock straight. Then there would be minimal or no gaps between countertops and the wall. Just a tip for those contemplating a remodel job.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> I heard of a contractor who stretched a string along the wall studs at countertop level. He would staple cardboard to the studs to even up the wall. The cardboard would make the sheetrock straight. Then there would be minimal or no gaps between countertops and the wall. Just a tip for those contemplating a remodel job.


Hi, John.

Do you have some pictures about this tip. I will install a countertop at my son´s bath and would like to see it.

Best regards!!!


----------

